# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > العنايه بالبشره والشعر >  الان اكتشفي 10 استخدامات غير متوقعة لزيت الزيتون!!!

## أمجاد الشموخ

_
الان اكتشفي 10 استخدامات غير متوقعة لزيت الزيتون!!!





إلى جانب كونه مصدراَ غذائياً غنياً بالكثير من الفوائد الصحية للجسم،  أثبتت الدراسات العلمية أن استخدام زيت الزيتون مباشرة على أجزاء مختلفة من  الجسم يأتي بنتائج مذهلة وغير متوقعة تماما.



 فهذا المستحضر الطبيعي الرائع يحمل خواص مرطبة ومغذية ومطهرة
في آن واحد.
وهو ما دفع السيدات منذ قديم الأزل خاصة في الحضارة اليونانية والفرعونية 
لأستخدامه في العناية ببشرتهن وشعرهن

اليوم نكشف لك سيدتي 10 أستخدامات غير متوقعة لزيت الزيتون
تساعدك في تعزيز جمالك وجاذبيتك 


كريم مرطب للوجه لبشرة صحية ومشرقة





امزجي زيت الزيتون مع عصير ليمون وضعيه على بشرة الوجه كل يوم، هذا المزيج  الرائع سيأتي بنتيجة مذهلة على بشرتك لأنه سيمنع ظهور التجاعيد وسيترك  بشرتك ناعمة وصحية تشع حيوية ونشاطا.

مرطب الشفاه

أسهل طريقة لترطيب الشفاه وتغذيتها بفاعلية هى دهنها بزيت الزيتوت..  ستلاحظين شفاهك وقد بدت صحية متوردة بمجرد استخدام هذا الزيت عليها.

كريم للعين

زيت الزيتون من أنسب الزيوت للبشرة الحساسة الرقيقة، لذا ستجدينه الأفضل  للاستخدام على مناطق الشفاه والعين. يمكنك وضعه على العين مستخدمة القطن  الطبيعي لترطيب البشرة المحيطة بها وحمايتها من التجعيد بدلا من استخدام  الكريمات العادية.

مزيل الماكياج

خاصية جديدة تضاف لزيت الزيتون هى أنه يمكنك استخدامه كمزيل طبيعي فعال  للماكياج. امزجي مقدارين مماثلين من زيت الزيتون وزيت اللوز وضعي المزيج فى  زجاجة صغيرة واستخدميها فى إزالة ماكياج العين.. سيعمل هذا الخليط السحري  أيضاً على تغذية الرموش وتكثيفها.

مقوى الأظافر




ليس هناك أفضل من زيت الزيتون لعلاج الأظافر الضعيفة المتقصفة، قومي بتدفئة  القليل من زيت الزيتون واغمري به أطراف أصابعك لمدة 5 دقائق بشكل منتظم  وستفاجئين بالنتيجة.

كريم حلاقة للرجال

يمكن للرجال أيضاً استخدام زيت الزيتون كبديل طبيعي لكريمات الحلاقة والجل،  فهو يخفف من الإلتهاب الذي يصيب البشرة بسبب الحلاقة كما أنه يترك البشرة  لامعة وناعمة.

واق من الشمس

أثبت عدد من الدراسات أن وضع زيت الزيتون النقي على البشرة بعد التعرض  للشمس مباشرة يحد من عملية تدمير الخلايا التى تسببها الأشعة فوق البنفسجية  والمؤدية لحدوث أمراض السرطان. بالإضافة إلى ذلك يعمل زيت الزيتون كملطف  للحروق الناجمة عن التعرض الطويل للشمس كما أنه يحتوى على عناصر مطهرة  ومرطبة تعالج البشرة التالفة وتلطف الألم.

_

----------


## shams spring

*موضو اكتر من رائع امجاد وانا كنت بعرف فوائدى ل زيت الزيتون بس انه بنقع واقي للشمس هاي اول مرة بسمعها
لانه كان عندي فكرة انه بحرق في الشمس ... هيك بعرف ... يعني كانت معلومتي غلط ...منيح انه صححتيلي ياها ^_^
مشكووووووورة على الموضوع القيم والمفيد .... ابدعت في هذا الطرح ^_^*

----------


## دموع الغصون

موضوع شيق جداً هلا بالطب النبوي الشريف مذكور فوائد زيت الزيتون سبحان الله 
العلم هلا بكتشف فوائد طبيه ذكرها الرسول - عليه الصلاة والسلام - منذ قرون 
لكن من خلال هالموضوع سلطت الضوء على جانب من فوائد زيت الزيتون 

رائع جداً

----------


## بسمه

الموضوع كتير حلووو .. 

مشكور "أمجاد الشموخ "

----------


## أمجاد الشموخ

_بشكركم جميعاً على مروركم وروح تفاعلكم الرائع
كم أسعدني ذالك كل الود وتقدير لكم_

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*رائع جداً هالموضوع وشيّق .. وزيت الزيتون من المعلوم انه فوائده كتيره وفوائده من البركه اللي فيه بس ما كنت اعرفها ، شاكر الك موضوع يستحق التقييم*

----------


## princes123

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------

